# Ok, so here is my construction journal. 90gal



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

So I have been working on this 90 gallon tank, for what seems like forever, and I am finally down to the part where it comes to planting the tank. I will have to hold off on that though, due to maybe moving again. I pretty much did all this work too while pregnant, so props to me. Haha, that must have been a sight!








I foamed this cypress driftwood in place and of course made sure the glass was clean.








I bought a pack of reg. foam at HD ($6) and cut it into diff. shapes. I used a hot glue gun to glue all the peices in place. This was very tiring. It seemed never ending. 90 gall is way big when you glue individual pieces of foam.








In the corner you can see a type of dome shaped concoction. This is where I will have a water pump. I decided to make somewhat of a water feature and pond. I alwasy do when the tanks are big enough.
















Heres the start of that water feature.








Ok almost done with the foam.


----------



## andrew__ (Sep 23, 2007)

Very cool, never tried making a background quite like that, should give a fantastic stacked slate effect


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Here is the start of the underlayment cement. I also picked this up at HD for $10 bucks for a whole bag. This project is proving much cheaper than the GS and cocoa fiber style backgrounds. Harder/longer, but deff. cheaper.
















Covering your driftwood all the way is a must. With all the layers of cement you use and the diff. consistantsies, you will drip cement. Dont ruin a great piece of wood by not covering it.
























close up of part of the water feature.
This process also takes a while since you will end up doing multiple layers. Start out with a thin layer of cement just to cover everything. As you progress into sculpting and shaping the background, your cement layers will need to be thicker. I ended up using 3-4 layers. of cement. 
Then comes the waiting part. Let it sit for about 1 week to dry up nicely. Take a spray bottle of white vinegar and spray all the cement. Keep this up until the cement is saturated and the vinegar doesnt absorb into the cement. You want to see dripping vinegar. Let this sit for 1-2 weeks to dry up. Now you will have to rinse the entire tank with water to bring down the PH. Ideal is 7.0, but in my case the water that comes from my faucet is 7.8 and will always be 7.8. I just made sure I rinsed super well and I actually did 3-4 cycles of rinsing and drying between rinsings. If that makes sense? My tank has sat on its stand for about 2 1/2 months and I decided it was time to start painting.
I am going with acrylic paint because I am not worried about the glossy effect. Afterall, this is the background, it will mostly be covered in plants when it is totally finished.


----------



## stemcellular (Jun 26, 2008)

Looking good!


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

So painting has started. This is my other favorite part beside planting. It only took me about 1 week to do this. I spent a couple days (entire days) Just filling in all the crevices and crannies.
















This is finished now. As you can see there are numerous colors, just to try and give a more natural effect. Of course, you know pictures never do it justice. I think it turned out better than I expected, and the pictures dont really look that great to me. Oh well.
















pond area.
















So thats that. If anyone has any opinions on how it could be planted, or any way to make it look better. Share your thoughts. I am always open to new ideas...Thanks for looking...Sara


----------



## keekalmatter (Aug 9, 2008)

Wow!
That looks great.


----------



## donstr (Jun 21, 2007)

This looks really great. I've been enjoying all the cement work that people have been doing lately. I'm curious as to how much weight this adds to the tank. Does it add a lot?
Is there any danger of the weight making it slide or crumble down into the tank? Or is it all pretty solid being made of cement and all?


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Honestly, it does not add much weight at all. The styrofoam is virtually weightless, and I would say that in my 90 gal tank, the cement maybe added 10-15 lbs. If even that. The cement cures pretty quick, and I have not had any problems with sliding or crumbling. Its deff. worth a try. This was my first attempt at it and Im pretty happy so far...

Thanks Keekalmatter...


----------



## Bob Fraser (Nov 21, 2007)

Awesome job Sara!! Keep up the good work. I got a big laugh out of your Avatar the other day when you posted. So how is the little pumpkin? And don't you be lifting that tank around, that's your boyfriend's job.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

What type of paint did you use on them? Also how many coats of cement did you put on the foam?


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Haha, yeah my friend came over and we took my stepson trick or treating with his friends. I figured a good paint job might be nice. There was a debate on what to paint though. A pumpkin or an oven. Both were kewl ideas, but the pumpkin was easier.
The little guy is good, we will get to meet him in Feb. Not to musch longer now.

I used acrylic paint. I prob used between 3-4 coats of cement. A pretty long process overall.

Thanks for the comments. Any suggestions on how to improve it in any way?


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Now that is what you call a rock wall. Looks good.
Candy


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

Looking great! I can't wait to start a rock wall on my next viv! Can't wait to see this one planted.


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

How long did you have to soak it in vinegar to get your ph to a neutral level? I am soaking mine now so I am curious. ONe more question. How will I get a neutral reading when the water I am using to run over the wall and test the ph with has a ph that is basic as well. Am I suppose to reduce the ph of the water that I am using to soak the wall in? Thanks.
Candy


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

Candy, I soaked once outside using rain water and let it sit for 1 week. The ph was still 7.8 and the cement started coming off. I drained it and redid some cement and did the whole vinegar thing over again on the entire tank. ph was 7.8. Then I tested the water coming out of the faucet and it was 7.8. I finally gave up and just kept rinsing and rinsing until the tank was 1/2 full of water. I drained it and let it sit for about 2 months. Then I started painting.
The vinegar is not used to soak the tank. You just spray the cement with it until it doesnt absorb right away. Then you rinse/soak with water. Hope that helps.....sara


----------



## divingne1 (Mar 21, 2008)

Well damn. I have the wall sitting in the bathtub with vinegar water. OK. Going to take it out and just start spraying it with straight vinegar. Thanks,
Candy


----------



## allyn (Oct 6, 2008)

that birthmark looks alot like a pumpkin

and cool tank


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

I guess it is kind of a growth. Since you mentioned it, I guess it does kinda resemble a pumpkin. Haha.

Candy, no problem. Hope it helps. Your method may work too, but after the vinegar water, you will have to rinse with straight water.

I guess no one has any suggestions on making it nicer? I cant imagine that not a single soul has constructive critism....


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

So it has been a long while since I posted in here. But this is what the tank looks like at the moment. I dont have much growth yet, but the java is starting to sprout up....








and this pic is almost the same...
so what do you think?
more plants? or just let it grow in?








opinions and constructive critisism would be great. It is housing 4 standard leucs and they seem to love it. They call all the time...


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Sara, from what I can see, it looks great. Is there any chance you could give us some bigger shots? Its a bit difficult to see some of the details.


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Looks Awesome, but yes....may we get some bigger shots?


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

I will try and get some better shots in the morn. Its bed time now. The baby will wake in an hour or so to feed....


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

kewl pics by the way troy!!!!


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

which pics are u referring to?


----------



## forestexotics (Nov 14, 2006)

The ones that you can view when the link in your signature is followed


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great job with the background!! can we some bigger pics?


----------



## RedEyeTroyFrog (Jan 25, 2008)

Thanks, I'm glad u like them!


----------



## GeeEssFore (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow that looks great


----------



## chinoanoah (Mar 9, 2009)

as said above: bigger pics!


----------



## -Jex- (Mar 29, 2008)

My opinion is that you should just let it grow in. It will become over grown real quick anyway. I agree with everyone some bigger pic would help. That way we can see what plants you have.


----------

